

"It was stunning by which the rapidity of the system took my daughter away" - sscalia
http://pastebin.com/Y7u5EiQj

======
Thereasione
Why didnt OP link to original article?

~~~
kaonashi
Because it's on a "men's rights" site, which will set off huge red flags.

~~~
gizmo686
And hosting in on pastebin doesn't raise any red flags?

~~~
kaonashi
It masks the obvious agenda; but yea, it also presents problems of its own.

------
argumentum
This seems an elementary question, but did/does the poor man have an attorney?
It doesn't seem to be mentioned in the paste. If not, that's where he should
start.

------
fleitz
Welcome to life, this happens all the time, this is pretty much the standard
of what happens. Pay whatever they say you have to pay, find a nice girl and
start a new family.

